# Ladies Chrome Roadmaster



## Wayne Adam (Nov 1, 2014)

I just picked up this pre war ladies Chrome Roadmaster on Friday off of Craigslist.
I really didn't need another ladies bike , but this one has some good parts on it, such as the defender taillight with lens & the 
truss rod fork. It also has a very nice rack & long spring seat. Someone painted the fenders, defender & fork with silver paint, but under the paint, the defender and fork chrome is great.
I know I will take a lot of heat from members when I tell them that I might part this bike out, but I really need money.
 I also need the sprocket & defender for a mens '39 Roadmaster I'm working on.
 Until about a couple of years ago, I didn't even know chrome Roadmasters existed.
I think I got a smokin' deal on this bike at $80.00
 Thanks for looking..............Wayne


----------



## ohdeebee (Nov 1, 2014)

That'd be a Defender, not a mouse light. Cool find!


----------



## Wayne Adam (Nov 1, 2014)

*Ohdeebee*

Thanks Ohdeebee......Wayne


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 1, 2014)

*Damn Wayne!!*

Killer deal at $80.00. Even though you didn't need another girls bike, it's a great one to have. 1935-36 I'm guessing?


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 1, 2014)

Such a nice, complete bike. It would be a shame to see it parted but its your bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## CWCMAN (Nov 1, 2014)

Nice bike and it would be a shame to part it out, but if you must, I will be the first in line for the rack and chain guard.....


----------



## Wayne Adam (Nov 1, 2014)

*What light is correct?*

Shawn,
   You're probably right, maybe I shouldn't part it out, I'll just squeeze it in between the other 60 bikes in the basement.
What headlight would be correct for this bike?
Does this bike have any fair value?...........Wayne


----------



## mike j (Nov 1, 2014)

Nice find Wayne, I'm developing a real appreciation for CWC's myself. Good luck w/ it.


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 1, 2014)

The light on this bike looks right to me. http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...ew-Pics-and-New-Price&highlight=chrome+master

It'd be a damn shame to part it but I want dibs on the stem and chain guard if you do ( seriously though, the parts you want off it are pretty easy to find)


----------



## Nickinator (Nov 1, 2014)

amazing find! if your thinking of parting 
ill strait up buy it with rust and all, if your selling.



Nick.



Wayne Adam said:


> Shawn,
> You're probably right, maybe I shouldn't part it out, I'll just squeeze it in between the other 60 bikes in the basement.
> What headlight would be correct for this bike?
> Does this bike have any fair value?...........Wayne


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 1, 2014)

*Quite honestly...*

If it goes to parts, I would love to see celeste( bicycle belle) save this one. You just don't see these. Scott(rust junkie) has the only boys chrome master I've ever seen.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Nov 1, 2014)

*No Part out*

I'm not going to part it out. I will sell it as a whole bike.
You guys know I hate to part out bikes..........Wayne


----------



## Bri-In-RI (Nov 1, 2014)

57 spitfire said:


> If it goes to parts, I would love to see celeste( bicycle belle) save this one. You just don't see these. Scott(rust junkie) has the only boys chrome master I've ever seen.




Really? What about the one that has been in the for sale section for a month?


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 1, 2014)

*Really?*



Bri-In-RI said:


> Really? What about the one that has been in the for sale section for a month?




Must have missed it.


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 2, 2014)

Ok... I have to know. Where did you pick that up? If it was close to me I'm going to be pretty bummed I missed seeing that, lol.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Nov 2, 2014)

*Euphman06*

Hi Jim,
   This one was actually closer to me, about 45 minutes away in Washington Township ( Warren County) by Oxford, NJ...........Wayne


----------



## Euphman06 (Nov 2, 2014)

Wayne Adam said:


> Hi Jim,
> This one was actually closer to me, about 45 minutes away in Washington Township ( Warren County) by Oxford, NJ...........Wayne




Cool, Oxford is only about 35-40 minutes from me as well. Good catch on this one, not sure how I missed it.


----------



## jd56 (Nov 2, 2014)

Again another amazing priced lady, Wayne.
And a great looking bike. 
Hope It does stay complete but, sometimes some bikes have to be sacrificed to complete other ongoing projects. Of course it would be easier if it wasn't a complete survivor. 


It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## ratina (Nov 2, 2014)

How much whole??


----------



## wcw2323 (Nov 2, 2014)

*PM Sent*



ratina said:


> How much whole??




Wayne,

Please check your PM

Warren


----------



## nj_shore (Nov 3, 2014)

Another beautiful bike Wayne.  Did it end up selling to a cabe member?


----------



## Wayne Adam (Nov 3, 2014)

*Steve*

Hi Steve,
  Yes, the bike is sold to a CABE member we all know........Wayne


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 3, 2014)

Hopefully that is a happy ending ! V/r Shawn


----------

